
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Shoot-Out: ASUS Strix and Zotac AMP Extreme - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-ti-comparison
======
pepsi
"Pricing $599 MSRP -- Currently $969 On Amazon"

When will our suffering end?

